# New setup



## snakegirlie (Mar 28, 2015)

Taken a while but it's finally coming together. Just have to put lights and thermostats in the top 2 then my blue tongue can move in to one. It's gonna take a while for my Murray darling hatchling to be big enough to go into his. 
My beardie is already in one. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptiles101 (Mar 30, 2015)

Simply stunning, what are the measurements?


----------



## snakegirlie (Mar 30, 2015)

Eagle said:


> Simply stunning, what are the measurements?



Each enclosure is 120x60x60cm so the overall height is 180cm  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 30, 2015)

good size enclosure,but I'd have sand in the beardie 1 and wood chips or bark in the bluey 1


----------



## snakegirlie (Mar 30, 2015)

dragonlover1 said:


> good size enclosure,but I'd have sand in the beardie 1 and wood chips or bark in the bluey 1



I had my beardie on sand and did not like it so that's why she is on the fake grass. And I was going to use repti bark for my bluey  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptiles101 (Mar 30, 2015)

Any pics of the heating & lighting


----------



## snakegirlie (Mar 30, 2015)

Eagle said:


> Any pics of the heating & lighting



This is the heating and lighting I use  







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptiles101 (Apr 2, 2015)

awesome [MENTION=40126]snakegirlie[/MENTION] I really wanna build a bay like that, what type/brand are the fixture? is there something under the heat fixture? Sorry about all the questions  this is a first build


----------



## snakegirlie (Apr 2, 2015)

Eagle said:


> awesome [MENTION=40126]snakegirlie[/MENTION] I really wanna build a bay like that, what type/brand are the fixture? is there something under the heat fixture? Sorry about all the questions  this is a first build



No worries I got the ceramic light fitting and the wooden backing from Ross the reptile man on eBay and I got the uv light fitting from Bunnings  the one from Bunnings is a Compton 18w bare fluorescent batten light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakegirlie (Apr 4, 2015)

Buddy my blue tongue finally moved into his new enclosure yesterday  








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diamond_tiger (Apr 5, 2015)

the exact enclosure iv been looking for!
how much did it all cost you?


----------



## snakegirlie (Apr 5, 2015)

Not much at all my parents own a wardrobe business  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 5, 2015)

Great looking setup. I would only suggest changing the red globe for the beardie to a spot globe, to replicate the sun. You will see a change in behaviour pretty quickly. How old is your beardie by the way? They can take a day or two to get used to the sand, and it is better for them in the long run. Also better for you as it's easier to clean.


----------



## snakegirlie (Apr 5, 2015)

pinefamily said:


> Great looking setup. I would only suggest changing the red globe for the beardie to a spot globe, to replicate the sun. You will see a change in behaviour pretty quickly. How old is your beardie by the way? They can take a day or two to get used to the sand, and it is better for them in the long run. Also better for you as it's easier to clean.


My beardie always had a normal globe but I went to the vet and she said I had to supply 24hr heat, I don't know how else I'm supposed to do that. 
And I'm sorry I used to have her on sand and I just didn't like it. 
My beardie is about 10 months I think 
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MesseNoire (Apr 5, 2015)

snakegirlie said:


> My beardie always had a normal globe but I went to the vet and she said I had to supply 24hr heat, I don't know how else I'm supposed to do that.
> And I'm sorry I used to have her on sand and I just didn't like it.
> My beardie is about 10 months I think
> Cheers
> ...



Where are you located?
More often than not 24hr heat isn't necessary unless your nights are extremely cold......
Was it a reptile vet?


----------



## snakegirlie (Apr 5, 2015)

MesseNoire said:


> Where are you located?
> More often than not 24hr heat isn't necessary unless your nights are extremely cold......
> Was it a reptile vet?



I'm near Brisbane  and yes it was a reptile vet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 5, 2015)

Not sure it would get that cold in Brisbane, but in the southern states it is good to give beardies 24 hour heat up to 12 months. I know it's a pain but hou could swap the globe for a CHE each morning and night until its a bit older.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 5, 2015)

snakegirlie said:


> My beardie always had a normal globe but I went to the vet and she said I had to supply 24hr heat, I don't know how else I'm supposed to do that.
> And I'm sorry I used to have her on sand and I just didn't like it.
> My beardie is about 10 months I think
> Cheers
> ...



your vet is wrong-24 hour heat is not required for beardies,they come from the desert where temps drop to freezing at night,but even if you did need it red lights are useless because they keep the dragon awake at night and don't look like the sun anyway which is more important.
If you really needed night heat you could use a CHE (ceramic heat emitter) or a heat mat under the floor


----------



## snakegirlie (Apr 5, 2015)

dragonlover1 said:


> your vet is wrong-24 hour heat is not required for beardies,they come from the desert where temps drop to freezing at night,but even if you did need it red lights are useless because they keep the dragon awake at night and don't look like the sun anyway which is more important.
> If you really needed night heat you could use a CHE (ceramic heat emitter) or a heat mat under the floor



When I was at the vet it was for my blue tongue which is the one she said to give 24hr heat to. I just assumed the same had to be done for my beardie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 5, 2015)

no worries,it takes a while to learn all the different requirements for all our reptile friends.Just because they have scales doesn't mean they are all the same,some are desert,some are tropical jungle,some are suburban,some love water and some hate it.we just have to deal with their individual needs


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 5, 2015)

Our bluey which is still young doesn't get heat at night. He burrows into the coir peat overnight.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 6, 2015)

pinefamily said:


> Our bluey which is still young doesn't get heat at night. He burrows into the coir peat overnight.



neither does mine and she isn't young and same she crawls into the wood chips


----------



## snakegirlie (Apr 6, 2015)

I have changed the beardies light but I will keep the bluey as he is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

